# Where to buy a judo jacket?



## albert (Jul 25, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone had any website recommendations for buying judo jackets (I already have pants).  My main focus is muay thai so I don't really want an expensive one.
     Also, how do you know what size you are..?


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 5, 2003)

www.juka.com

I doubt you're small enough but in the specials section that have an unbleached JUdo gi for $15 but only size 2&3.

When they had larger sizes I bought a few as extras to lend out. 

 :asian:


----------

